

Ask HN: Your all time favorites, three pieces of music? - jacquesm

Hello there HN'ers,<p>Everbody that meant something in my life has influenced my taste in music somehow, either by introducing me to stuff I had never heard before or by making me listen again to music that I knew about but did not find interesting, and making me look at it with new eyes (or, better, hear it with new ears).<p>What are your favorite pieces of music?<p>I promise I'll go and hunt them up and I'll listen to them without prejudice. Popular, classical, jazz, anything goes, as long as it is really special to you.<p>To kick it off, here are mine:<p>Pat Metheny, The Dream of the Return<p>October Project, Ariel<p>Ralph Towner, The Silence of a Candle
======
tokenadult
The "Intermezzo in A major. Andante teneramente" from opus 118, Six Piano
Pieces, by Brahms.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Six_Pieces_for_Piano,_Op._118_%...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Six_Pieces_for_Piano,_Op._118_%28Brahms%29)

The track "All Blues" from the album Kind of Blue by Miles Davis (which I
think is the best-selling jazz LP of all time).

<http://www.amazon.com/Kind-Blue-Miles-Davis/dp/B000002ADT>

The Piano Sonata in E major, Op. 6 by Felix Mendelssohn (as performed by
Murray Perahia on the linked recording).

[http://www.amazon.com/Mendelssohn-Prelude-
Variations-S%C3%A9...](http://www.amazon.com/Mendelssohn-Prelude-
Variations-S%C3%A9rieuses-Capriccioso/dp/B0000025QD/)

There is so much more, but you asked for three.

~~~
jacquesm
> There is so much more, but you asked for three.

I know, but it would get out of hand, given the size of the HN audience I
figured three would be a nice start. Feel free to cheat :)

And thanks!

On the classical front (let the cheating begin) Dinu Lipatti, last recital,
Besancon 1953.

~~~
tokenadult
In a different genre of music, I find I keep coming back to Joni Mitchell's
most successful album, Court and Spark.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Court_and_Spark>

I especially like the track "Help Me," a big hit as a single.

------
mahmud
Subtranean Homesick Blues, Bob Dylan. The anthem of my youthful rebellion, and
the marching tune of my cynical advancing age.

The Soviet national anthem. Still nothing moves me like the Hymn. I will wake
up to it on the 9th to celebrate Soviet victory over the Nazis :-)

Everything in Zeppelin I-IV. Best years of my life. I drank to them, woke up
hungover to them, and made love to them.

------
jimmyjim
-Nusrat's 'Sanu ik pal chain na aawe'

-4th movement of Beethoven's fifth

-Procol Harum's 'Whiter shade of pale'

------
byoung2
Mozart - Requiem Mass in D Minor

Mike Oldfield - Tubular Bells

Bob Marley - No Woman No Cry

~~~
nailer
Weirdly enough, when I was younger I thought 'No Woman, No Cry' was saying to
a man that he wouldn't be miserable once he got rid of a bad woman, rather
than a song from the point of view of a man who is comforting a woman. I guess
you could read a lot into that.

------
ehsanul
Late to the party but, but just one suggestion: Aerial Boundaries by the late
Michael Hedges - <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YaIN13aDbCc>

Pretty much anything by him is superb IMO.

------
silentbicycle
The Mountain Goats - "Prana Ferox" (and about 400 other songs)

Coil - "The Dreamer is Still Asleep"

Neutral Milk Hotel - "In the Aeroplane Over the Sea" (the song, but also the
whole album. perfection.)

------
nfnaaron
Roy Buchanan - You're Not Alone

Benny Goodman - Sing, Sing, Sing (the Live at Carnegie Hall version)

The Beatles - The End

------
mbenjaminsmith
\- Shostakovich #11

\- Abbey Road side B

\- The End (The Doors)

------
rokhayakebe
This is a tough one. It depends how I feel.

When nostalgic I love: Youssou Ndour "Bayekou", Phil Collins "True Colors".

When I want to feel good sad: Coldplay "Talk", Garry Rafferty "Right Down the
Line".

When I am in party mode: Tupac "Still balling",Ludacris "Southern
Hospitality".

When I want to feel gangster (Yes, I said it): Clipse "Gangsta Lean" and
sometimes, sometimes Blue Magic "Jay z".

~~~
rokhayakebe
And off course how could I have forgotten the one and only Edge, Bono and 'em
in "Sunday Bloody Sunday".

